

Show HN: EmailAmbush - Know when your inbox is under attack (MVP stage) - DanHulton
http://www.emailambush.com/

======
DanHulton
A while ago, I saw this link on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2636685> and realized that I had had the
same idea, but had done nothing about it beyond setting it up for personal
use. Emboldened by the popularity of the idea, I decided to flesh out the
service and turn it from a project to a product.

I'm at the MVP stage now, and I'd love for you all to take a look at it and
tell me what you think and how I can improve. My very next steps are adding an
IP filter so that I don't have to worry about triggering my own ambushes, and
then working on marketing, which always seems like more of a challenge the
building the original product.

